# Sapele & Spalted Poplar tool chest.



## IrishWoodworker (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello friends,
Its been a while since I have posted here on LJ, I have been in transit to my new duty assignement in Germany with school before that. I have finally found myself back in a shop and working on a project that I have wanted to do for a while. Here it is.!

.
the front, back and top frame is made of spalted poplar, the sides, the top raised panel and trim will be made of Sapele.

My delima is this friends. I have all of the panels glued up, and will start cutting doveteails this week. The only problem that I have is that I have ran out of Sapele for the trim.

Are there any LJ's out there that would be willing to work with me so that I can get some Sapele. I am stationed over here in Germany now and will pay for shipping of course as well as the stock. If you can help me out I would really appreciate it. PM me if you can help out. Have a blessed day friends.


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

You can buy Sapele here in Germany, just call your local wood handler… where are you living at, I just might be able to help. I live in Germany too and I am a cabinet maker.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

As a Waldschrat said, perhaps you'll find the wood locally….if not, I am willing to help, I 'll check today with my local Hardwood supplier. The chest is a beauty!


----------



## IrishWoodworker (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks friends, I have a friend that sent me some already. I have not been able to find local suppliers yet here in Germany. Nicholas maybe you can get me in the right direction. Thanks for the help friends.


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

Newplane,

just let me know where in germany you live and i should be able to get a wood handler in your area.

Nicholas


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've got some Sapele that I get as salvage from a Door and Window place. They give it to use in making toys. I've got a neighbor who is in the military and works at the Dover Air Force base. I don't know if it can be shipped free on any of the military planes.

Let me know your requirements. Most of what I have are shorts 24" and under A few up to 30 but very slim. The longer one's they use for parts and the shorter ones get burnt as firewood, until I cam along.


----------

